# NEW Boss B10 snowpusher video and pics



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Pics and video of my new Boss B10 snowpusher on the new S650 bobcat 

*VIDEO *





.......


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice set up....I guess your hoping for snow this winter....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice... and you painted your Hustler orange.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The Boss pusher looks nice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I like that pusher as you know 
I thought you were getting a tracked skid not wheeled 

Why did you add a skid whe you have the loader?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1508652 said:


> I like that pusher as you know
> I thought you were getting a tracked skid not wheeled
> 
> Why did you add a skid whe you have the loader?


If you bought a Ford truck you'd want a skid for backup also.  On a serious not I would assume he has more work.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;1508652 said:


> Why did you add a skid whe you have the loader?


Do I really need to awnser that question haha Dave got it right.....

Couldn't justify the track loader, if it dosent make dollars, it dosent make sense


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice salter in the background!

Bobcat and Ford......what has this world come to?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;1508664 said:


> Do I really need to awnser that question haha Dave got it right.....
> 
> Couldn't justify the track loader, if it dosent make dollars, it dosent make sense


So the Denali sitting for the winter is making you dollars.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave;1508682 said:


> So the Denali sitting for the winter is making you dollars.


C'mon Dave... Every boss needs a nice truck. I should be getting mine before 2020.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice set up !


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1508684 said:


> C'mon Dave... Every boss needs a nice truck. I should be getting mine before 2020.


2020 isn't that far away now. LOL


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;1508682 said:


> So the Denali sitting for the winter is making you dollars.


LOL and so is yours


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

Triple L;1508608 said:


> Pics and video of my new Boss B10 snowpusher on the new S650 bobcat
> 
> *VIDEO *
> 
> ...


Mark (Nes-Tech) had the exact same thing sitting outside in his lot when I was down last week to have the new 9'-2" VXT installed. Coincidence?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

That was my (this) pusher haha


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks killer!, I hope your blessed with snow, good luck this winter.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Chad it all looks great. Is the Bobcat staying on site or will you have to trailer it.

If Denali's need to be parked in the winter I better stick to the LTZ.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks great! should be a killer setup! 

Nice kubota! Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks awesome, should kick A$$.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cet;1508739 said:


> Chad it all looks great. Is the Bobcat staying on site or will you have to trailer it.
> 
> If Denali's need to be parked in the winter I better stick to the LTZ.


Yes the bobcat will be on a dedicated site all winter long no roading and or trailering so I'm not concerned about the plow width...

Thanks guys, hopefully it plows as good as it looks


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks good Chad. 

How long have you had the 650? Working out well for you?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks, I've only had it not even a week, I've only put .7 of an hour on it soo far so I can't say too much...


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

looks good sir, did you get the ebling hooked up yet?


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

Triple L;1508734 said:


> That was my (this) pusher haha


heh heh, figured so ... you being in Kitchener.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Alpha Property;1508885 said:


> looks good sir, did you get the ebling hooked up yet?


Nope not yet, not really a priority... Will post pics when the truck is complete with a liquid system as well


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks good! Nice stuff.

Why does the top bolt have that bit of movement at/near the attachment point?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Not sure never really paid attention to it very much...


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Isn't that to help keep the push box flat on the ground. It helps to stop it from leaning back or forward.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Triple L;1508608 said:


> Pics and video of my new Boss B10 snowpusher on the new S650 bobcat
> 
> .......


Had a chance to try out your new pusher?


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

Mr.Markus;1508619 said:


> Nice... and you painted your Hustler orange.


i think thats actually a kubota zero turn

great looking equipment greenmtboy


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

ihdriver7088;1547285 said:


> i think thats actually a kubota zero turn
> 
> great looking equipment greenmtboy


Thank you.


----------

